

Show HN: Delicious Spy is broken, so I built a new one - idleworx
http://data.idleworx.com/DeliStream/

======
idleworx
While I'm slowly transitioning to pinboard.io, because delicious is dropping
the ball, I built this for old time's sake to replace the (now defunct it
seems) <http://www.ajaxonomy.com/deliciousspy/>

It's fairly basic, but functional. Any improvement suggestions are welcome.

